

Guns don’t kill people. But powerpoint bullets kill plenty - mbriyo
http://www.outoftheborders.com/2009/12/guns-dont-kill-people-but-powerpoint.html
This is the sequel to the popular "if you want to test a man’s character give him power*point". Practical advice, in less than 1 minute.
======
Kliment
I like this much better than the post it's a sequel to. It is clear, to the
point, readable in one minute. One point I would add is "Don't make your
audience wait." People who commit the crime of bullet points often aggravate
it by making them appear (or slide in with a whoosh effect) one at a time,
forcing the audience to process the information much slower than they could.
It's very frustrating for the audience. The screen blanking tip is useful (and
underdocumented). The best slideshows I've seen had the screen blank most of
the time, and were used to show photos and diagrams as necessary, containing
no text.

